# question for past/present biocube owners!



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey there,

I have a 29 gallon biocube and i have a quick question. Are the fans inside the top hood supposed to be on all the time or only if it reaches a certain temperature? Mine are not on and i am wondering if they are broken? If they are broken will computer fans work? (probably cheaper no?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

jamie1985 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have a 29 gallon biocube and i have a quick question. Are the fans inside the top hood supposed to be on all the time or only if it reaches a certain temperature? Mine are not on and i am wondering if they are broken? If they are broken will computer fans work? (probably cheaper no?)
> 
> Thanks in advance


I currently have the same tank and the fans stay on all the time once your actinic lights are running. If the fans fail or make too much noise you can replace with computer fans, I actually used a old xbox 360 intercooler fans which were the exact size and less noisy.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply...how do the fans know when the actinic light is on and not the regular light? Either way when both lights are on the fans are not working...i ordered some direct replacement upfraded fans with ball bearrings from ebay...what does the actinic light actually do anyways and why does it need the fans on? Is it just because with both lights on it gets hot or is there another reason? Thanks!


----------



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

jamie1985 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply...how do the fans know when the actinic light is on and not the regular light? Either way when both lights are on the fans are not working...i ordered some direct replacement upfraded fans with ball bearrings from ebay...what does the actinic light actually do anyways and why does it need the fans on? Is it just because with both lights on it gets hot or is there another reason? Thanks!


The actinic lights are on the same switch with the fans, most people run only the actinics because it makes the corals glow and it looks nicer so I guess with the added heat the fan stays on all the time. When you get the fans let me know how they work as I might need a replacement in the near furture myself.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok thanks! I will let you know when i get the fans in and see how they work.


----------



## tomtong (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine is on with the white light rather than actinic light. This is factory setting from day 1. I think it make sense as the white light usually on longer than actinic light in my usage. BTW, I call customer service to get me replacement fans when it's under warranty. They shipped 2 to me from US in 2 days.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey saltyfish just got the fans and installed hem...they are awsome...so quiet and they are plug and play...if you ever need replacements deffinitely get these here is the link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130718163454?redirect=mobile


----------

